# Fitness goals for 2015



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Can be for anything: time for running a mile, running a 5k, lifting certain weights, doing so many pull ups, gaining weight or losing weight, whatever you want to accomplish next year.

My goals are all strength-related and are the following:

Squat 475 pounds (about 215 kilograms)
Bench press 350 pounds (about 159 kilograms)
Deadlift 600 pounds (about 272 kilograms)
Overhead press 225 pounds (about 102 kilograms)


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Get my 1 mile time below 5 minutes, and average a pace somewhere in the mid 5's for 3-5 mile runs. It'll be a stretch considering where I'm at now, but definitely possible.

As for lifting, I've cut out needless isolation lifts and refined everything down to a 2 day split. My only goal there is to not get _too_ much weaker. I know it's inevitable though.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Hopefully I'll get my first mma match in April so winning that is the goal

And damn man you push some big weight! How much do you weigh ?? 

My secondary goals are

Mile 4:50 minutes 
Bench 265 
Dead lift 405
Squat 405 

Handstand push ups-10 
Muscle ups-10 

The lifting is gonna be pretty hard, since I'm only 160lbs and have to do calisthenics and running regardless. I've seen smaller people put up bigger weight though so I know it's possible


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm 205-210 pounds now or 93-95 kilograms. I'd like to stay at or under 220 pounds or 100 kilograms.

Yeah, add not getting injured to my list as well. I had a couple minor injuries this year that set me back months.

Good luck to everyone! I hope we can all come back to this thread next year having achieved our goals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keep running (get back to where I was with four runs a week) - hopefully reduce my Paxil to get some of this weight off.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Lift twice as much as I can now, with my upper body, won't be too hard since the heaviest I can do is 15 lbs---with certain ones I can only do 2.5 lbs. Will not be difficult to double that, at least, within a year lol. With my lower body I'd just like to have an *ss, I'm getting there. I used to do cardio for hours and it helps with cardiovascular health, and I can wall squat with the best of them, but I'm a weakling above the waist and am not strong. I want to be strong.


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Here are my goals:
- Lose 15 pounds of body fat
- work out at least every other day
- eat less junk food and sweets


----------



## cloudddae2dae (Dec 21, 2014)

I recently set up a work out room in my home, I need to tighten up my flabby body. Recent weight loss has caused a bit of loose skin.
Wanna be toned.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I wanna lose 40-50 lbs by next december. With just some small changes to my diet it should be easily attainable, as long as I don't fall off the saddle again.


----------



## TheSnuggler (Dec 18, 2014)

6 minute mile. I can do 7 minutes daily, but it's not easy.

Cycle to school/work at least 90% of the time which I already do but... I guess to keep doing that is my goal.


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Daily Walk atleast 5 Km daily in the early morning and drink a fruit juice daily and some protein shake.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Since it is impossible for me to gain weight I would like to work on my flexbility and postural issues this year.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i want to gain 5-10 pounds of muscle


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

Bringing up my chest and back.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

fix my torn tricep tendon and finally do my first contest in September


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

Lose 50 lbs, get up to 300 lb bench, 200 lb squat, and run four laps on the treadmill.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lose about 50 Ibs and be able to run a couple of miles.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get more defined and get back to running a mile under 6 minutes.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not excessively overweight but I know I've been around a stone (14lbs) overweight for my height for around three years. I'd love to shave it off, but even if I walk I just don't seem to shift any of it. I won't set it as a goal as I know I’ll fail, but I’m certainly going to try my best and be pro-active about it.

To be fair, weight does fall off me when I have a flare up of ulcerative colitis (diagnosed in 2007), which is why doctors think it's actually better for me to be overweight than underweight. I've been down to nine stone (126lbs) at the end of 2007 but have bulked up again since then.

Until around the age of 22/23, I could eat anything and barely gain as much as an ounce. These days I can just look at something and I’ve gained several pounds even before consuming it. :?


----------



## Herisson (Feb 6, 2014)

My goal is to lose about 8-10 kg


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Can be for anything: time for running a mile, running a 5k, lifting certain weights, doing so many pull ups, gaining weight or losing weight, whatever you want to accomplish next year.
> 
> My goals are all strength-related and are the following:
> 
> ...


Middle of the year bump.

Squat: Hit 455lbs today with knee wraps and 405lbs a month or so ago without knee wraps. Should reach close to 500lbs with wraps this year and mid 400's without them.

Bench press: Hit 330lbs a few weeks back. 20 more pounds to 350lbs. Will be tough, but doable, I think.

Deadlift: Been struggling with making progress on these and missed 565lbs awhile back. Still haven't topped the 555lbs pull from January. Right now just hoping to hit 565lbs soon and then 585lbs.

Overhead press: This has kind of went on the back burner for awhile. Did 185x3x3 over the weekend, so 225 isn't out of the question by the end of the year.

Anybody else making progress?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Drop 5-7 lbs fat and get my old abs back + more fit/more muscle definition.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm on week 4 of the C25K (couch to 5K) running program. Every week I tell myself that I can redo a week if it's too difficult but so far so good. We'll see how it all works out.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

increase my strength


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stay around 140-145lbs and keep my abs.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Lose 10 kg


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

My goals is to get my bodyfat in single digets and keep up my strenght which im starting soon.
next few weeks my goal is to get 220kg deadlift 180kg squat and 105kg bench.next year i like to get 250kg deadlift 200kg squat and 110kg bench and compete in powerlifting comp at 80kg class.i also like to do a outdoor obstacle course


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

shygymlover said:


> My goals is to get my bodyfat in single digets and keep up my strenght which im starting soon.
> next few weeks my goal is to get 220kg deadlift 180kg squat and 105kg bench.next year i like to get 250kg deadlift 200kg squat and 110kg bench and compete in powerlifting comp at 80kg class.i also like to do a outdoor obstacle course


I did my first powerlifting meet in January. It was a great experience. I barely slept the night before because I was so nervous, but once I hit my opener squat I started having a blast. You'll love it if you love lifting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

JH1983 said:


> I did my first powerlifting meet in January. It was a great experience. I barely slept the night before because I was so nervous, but once I hit my opener squat I started having a blast. You'll love it if you love lifting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats cool man.glad everything on the day went great for you i love lifting heavy .my coach knows ill be very nervous so we going to work on that side of things awell.:smile2:


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

To ****ing get in shape and loose those 7 kgs.
Getting in shape, as in being able to breathe properly after an hour on the bike or lifting stuff, being top priority.
I'm sick and tired of being so pathetically weak *humf*.


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

goals update i did my 1rms got 230kg deadlift 180kg squat and 107.5kg paused powerlifting bench press very happy with all results especially bench on a new strenght programme at the moment so hoping theses go up a little bit before i start next phase of powerlifting training


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I'm a little LTTP but starting next week I want to get on a LP model (Starting Strength) and stick with it for as long as I continue to get stronger. No idea what sort of weights to aim for cause I don't really know what my potential is.



JH1983 said:


> Can be for anything: time for running a mile, running a 5k, lifting certain weights, doing so many pull ups, gaining weight or losing weight, whatever you want to accomplish next year.
> 
> My goals are all strength-related and are the following:
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty impressive lifts. What's your height/weight and weightlifting experience?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> I'm a little LTTP but starting next week I want to get on a LP model (Starting Strength) and stick with it for as long as I continue to get stronger. No idea what sort of weights to aim for cause I don't really know what my potential is.
> 
> Those are some pretty impressive lifts. What's your height/weight and weightlifting experience?


Thanks, I'm 5'10", was 222lbs today. 31 years old and have been lifting almost three years total. Not sure if I'll hit all my goals this year or not, been struggling with programming most of the year. I end up increasing one lift and regressing on another. I just started a new program recently, so we'll see how it goes.

Aiming for a two plates bench, three plate squat and four plate deadlift would be a good place to start.

http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/powerlifting-programs/

Some good explanations of a variety of different programs.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

After months of heavy drinking I've put on some weight so I'm now starting some cardio, a good diet, and hopefully dropping the alcohol for good soon. This morning I got up early in the morning (which is never easy for me) and ran/walked for a while, I plan on doing this maybe 4 times a week and I'd like to get back to where I'm running 5 miles each time with no problem. 

Anyway, good to see you JH, been a while.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

1000 pounds.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

templar19 said:


> Lose 50 lbs, get up to 300 lb bench, 200 lb squat, and run four laps on the treadmill.


Just started rereading these posts. It's the eve of 2017, and I'm down to 255 lbs from my heaviest of 315, bench-pressing 300 lbs, and doing a 280 lb squat. Not up to the running yet, but this isn't bad.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

templar19 said:


> Just started rereading these posts. It's the eve of 2017, and I'm down to 255 lbs from my heaviest of 315, bench-pressing 300 lbs, and doing a 280 lb squat. Not up to the running yet, but this isn't bad.


Awesome work, congratulations on the accomplishments so far and sticking with it. I love hearing success stories like this. What's your goals for 2017?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

As for me for 2017 I'd like to achieve the following while weighing 220lbs or less with visible abs:

Squat with knee wraps 550-585lbs
Paused bench press 405lbs
Deadlift 650-675lbs

In 2016 I managed an easy 501lbs squat at a meet a few months ago, I'd guess I've added 20lbs to that since then going by recent performance. Hit 350x3 paused bench last week. Also hit a 606lbs deadlift at a the same meet as the 501lbs squat. Haven't really done much overhead press this year. Did hit 185x7 the other day. I'm weighing around 205lbs these days.

I'm a little behind compared to where I thought I'd be a year or two ago. I spent most of this year cutting weight is the main reason. I'm still stronger than ever, but the weight loss hindered progress for sure. Had some injuries as well. Progress comes pretty slow at this stage, too. I'm feeling good about 2017 though, with the planned weight gain plus having training and diet pretty well figured out it's looking good for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

firestar said:


> I'm on week 4 of the C25K (couch to 5K) running program. Every week I tell myself that I can redo a week if it's too difficult but so far so good. We'll see how it all works out.


My goal for 2017: Start running again. I did finish the C25K program but I stopped running because I felt like I wasn't making any progress. My fitness was too uneven: strong lower body but weak upper body. It's evened out now so I'd like to try running again while maintaining a focus on building my upper body strength.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Bike more; fence more.

...or in haiku,

The trail I must ride
Snow rocks roots alas time again
Stab my friends I must!


Erm...clearly I'm not a poet, lol.


----------

